# 18 months in 3 days



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

His hair is EVERYWHERE!!! He has an effin lions mane!! 
18 months in 3 days

Critiques welcomed!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry can't critique, just wanted to say he is very, very handsome.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This is a very nice balanced young male with high withers, very good topline, good placement of a croup that should be longer. Very good angulation front and rear though his upper arm needs to be longer. Looks like his feet and pasterns are good. Excellent color and pigment.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Man oh man, what a dawg!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you guys for the wonderful comments and the critique! Always greatly appreciated


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He is a very handsome boy.


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

Man, what a good lookin' dog!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

he is looking lovely


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

PaddyD said:


> Man oh man, what a dawg!


I can't critique, but I second what everyone else said 
He's got it all!


----------

